# Plaistow, NH



## NSM (Feb 8, 2013)

Anyone here service the Plaistow, NH area? I got a call from a friend of mine who's truck went down. He has a property up there, 300' driveway with a good size circular turn around looking for coverage. Anyone available to do a pass on it today? Shoot an email to [email protected]


----------

